
The Burr-Feinstein Proposal Is Simply Anti-Security - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/04/burr-feinstein-proposal-simply-anti-security
======
Spooky23
Why don't the Silicon Valley barons get Feinstein kicked out? She seems to be
an incredibly inept and dangerous person to many of the people and industries
of California.

